# Mister Remy the Pocket Monster & Templeton the Shoulder Monster! *update*



## CheshireLili (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I just got him, adopted him, he's 3 months old and already a sweet mush baby. I already had a affinity to Dumbo rats but he just stole my heart. He's adopted the name the Pocket Monster because he's been in my pocket since he came home with me today. He won't come out since he discovered it, so I only got one picture of him out of my pocket and one of him peeking his head out with much convincing from me. I have a feeling that this is a match made in Pocket Heaven!









Oh my gosh!









No Mama Im not coming out ever!


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Mister Remy the Pocket Monster*

Isn't he so precious.


----------



## CheshireLili (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Mister Remy the Pocket Monster*

He's something else. I went outside to get the mail and I couldn't get him out before so he went with me, he poked his head out once to see where we were then went right back in. Im supposed to go out tonight and I gotta be able to get him out before then!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Mister Remy the Pocket Monster*

hes adorable. His color is amazing


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Mister Remy the Pocket Monster*

He's so cute!!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Mister Remy the Pocket Monster*

What a doll! He's adorable!


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Mister Remy the Pocket Monster*

Adorable!! What a sweet face!


----------



## brandie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Mister Remy the Pocket Monster*

Cute! I LOVE his ears!

I have a little girl named Remy!


----------



## CheshireLili (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Mister Remy the Pocket Monster*

Im already thinking about finding him a rescue friend baby boy, I love him and I want him to be super happy with me and with some buddies when Im not around during the day. He's such a social butterfly already, he snuggles with my dad in his pocket and gets into everything. I have been looking into making him a super awesome new cage as well, I want him to have everything and anything he could want!


----------



## CheshireLili (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Mister Remy the Pocket Monster*

So my dad and I are going to start construction on a new cage for Remy (and his new buddy/buddies) very soon! He loves little Remy and wants him to be happy as well, so he was all for the homemade cage with all the little fun things in it. I showed him some of the awesome setups on here and he thought that was an awesome way to have them live, not only for the rats but it looks cool for people to come over and see it! 
I made Remy a hammock yesterday and he's not terribly fond of it sadly, but Im sure he'll warm up to it after a while!


----------



## CheshireLili (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Mister Remy the Pocket Monster & Templeton the Shoulder Monster!*

So I just had to get Remy a friend....I don't want him to be lonely when Im not at home, so I went on a hunt to find him a bestest best friend. His name is Templeton and he's a Rex Dumbo. He's supposedly about 6 months old, and hes a HUGE boy! But he and Remy are getting along famously already! They LOVE the stuffed horse I keep on my bed, its their little snuggle hut.


























And some of just Templeton


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

So very sweet!  Love the shot of Templeton with the horse. LOL I'm so glad you got Remy a friend! Do you find he's more willing to come out of the pocket now that he has a buddy?


----------



## CheshireLili (Mar 12, 2010)

He still loves the pocket but I don't let him stay in there as much, I want him to be out with Templeton. So they tend to stay on my bed (which is pretty much ground level) when they're out. Remy is a horse hog, where as Templeton is more of an explorer, but Remy is starting to explore more now that he has his buddy


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG!! Is it possible for Remy to get any cuter?? I don't think so.


----------



## CheshireLili (Mar 12, 2010)

Hehehe he says "why thank you!" I think what drew me in besides his stunningly sweet personality was his super pointy nose and huge ears!


----------

